# What equipment do I need?



## kuenkc (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, I am getting ready to jump into the great world of catering; but first I want to start out with local Farmers Markets.

I would like to start this year, so I need to start obtaining neccessary equipment. Are there any lists of 'must haves' out there? Or can any of you give me any tips or insights on what stuff to obtain?

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

1) Dependable transportation
2) Stacking bread trays
3) Really good trolley--bigger wheels=better, smoother ride
4) Cambros
5) Ice packs for Cambros


a) Clean, licensed premises for food prep and storage
b) Min of 2 burners, one oven to accept 18 x 26" sheet pans
c) Convection oven or deck oven
d) Good, dependable refrigeration
e) Dishwasher, hi-temp preferred

i) A good contract form
ii) Liability Ins. min of 3 milllion
iii) accounting/billing system

These are pretty much the basics, miss out on one item and you'll wish you hadn't. 

If you want to "fly under the wire", that is, operate illegally; it's only a matter of time before either your customers or your competition will use this to take advantage of you. 

Remember this one little golden piece of wisdom: Catering is NOT about the food, it's about everything else.


----------



## kuenkc (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the insight.

As for flying under the wire. That isn't me. I can appreciate the value of doing everything on the up and up.


----------

